# Highlighted embossing makes for easy reading



## Screwtop (Jan 15, 2020)

Some bottle purists might cringe, but I personally makes them stand out better, and is therefore more enjoyable to view. I won't do this to all of my bottles, but for those amber SS Cokes, it's a big improvement. I used an artists paint marker, witch comes off with nail polish remover easily.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 16, 2020)

It does make them look better. And since they are yours you can do exactly as you wish with them. I've seen some people sell them that way. I think those are the same markers that some hobos use to tag railroad cars. I've photographed a lot.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 16, 2020)

WesternPA-collector said:


> It does make them look better. And since they are yours you can do exactly as you wish with them. I've seen some people sell them that way. I think those are the same markers that some hobos use to tag railroad cars. I've photographed a lot.


If it makes a mark, they'll use it on a freight car. Every train I photograph has graffiti on it.


----------



## embe (Jan 16, 2020)

I can see the benefit if they were up on a shelf and the embossing would otherwise be hard to read.  

Look pretty cool actually but I don't know if I'd have the patience, especially for the more complex ones like the A-B.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 16, 2020)

Also it's not like you are nuking your bottles or permanently changing them like this guy does:









						Items for sale by gator-ben | eBay
					

Shop eBay for great deals from gator-ben!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 16, 2020)

WesternPA-collector said:


> Also it's not like you are nuking your bottles or permanently changing them like this guy does:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hate when they do that. It looks so un-natural, and it's deceptive. I found some nice Coca Cola knockoffs today on ebay, but I wouldn't buy them because they were irridated purple. How do they do that anyway?


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 16, 2020)

embe said:


> I can see the benefit if they were up on a shelf and the embossing would otherwise be hard to read.
> 
> Look pretty cool actually but I don't know if I'd have the patience, especially for the more complex ones like the A-B.




The AB was a little difficult, but other than that, they're no problem. I found that the simple block letters on most of them were quite easy to do. The Coca Cola script wasn't so bad either.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 16, 2020)

They look great.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 16, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> I hate when they do that. It looks so un-natural, and it's deceptive. I found some nice Coca Cola knockoffs today on ebay, but I wouldn't buy them because they were irridated purple. How do they do that anyway?


It is very deceptive because he doesn't even warn or say in the ads that they have been modified from original which is a violation of Ebay rules. To me it's ruining pieces of history that can't be gotten back. I told him about it before and he won't answer.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Jan 17, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> View attachment 201488
> 
> Some bottle purists might cringe, but I personally makes them stand out better, and is therefore more enjoyable to view. I won't do this to all of my bottles, but for those amber SS Cokes, it's a big improvement. I used an artists paint marker, witch comes off with nail polish remover easily.


n


Screwtop said:


> View attachment 201488
> 
> Some bottle purists might cringe, but I personally makes them stand out better, and is therefore more enjoyable to view. I won't do this to all of my bottles, but for those amber SS Cokes, it's a big improvement. I used an artists paint marker, witch comes off with nail polish remover easily.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Jan 17, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> View attachment 201488
> 
> Some bottle purists might cringe, but I personally makes them stand out better, and is therefore more enjoyable to view. I won't do this to all of my bottles, but for those amber SS Cokes, it's a big improvement. I used an artists paint marker, witch comes off with nail polish remover easily.


Nice stuff on the shelf Screwtop. 
I think it's better  to paint only on the spaces where the ACL is out It makes it look real.
By the way. When I find ACL bottles very often the paint is unstacken but on its place. Could you give me an advice for repair them ?


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 17, 2020)

Patagoniandigger said:


> Nice stuff on the shelf Screwtop.
> I think it's better  to paint only on the spaces where the ACL is out It makes it look real.
> By the way. When I find ACL bottles very often the paint is unstacken but on its place. Could you give me an advice for repair them ?


I have no experience with ACL bottles.


----------



## martyfoley (Jan 18, 2020)

I like the idea of doing that.  Makes the collection pop and the paint comes off easily.  Very nice Screwtop!


----------



## photolith (Jan 21, 2020)

Personally I can’t stand it and what the bottle to be as close as to original as possible. But as long as it ain’t permanent than you can do whatever.


----------



## photolith (Jan 21, 2020)

On a side note looks like you have some cool civil war stuff. Is that a photo of devils den at Gettysburg?


----------



## American (Jan 22, 2020)

How did you do that so neatly?  The highlighted bottles I have purchased look so sloppy.


----------



## American (Jan 22, 2020)

photolith said:


> Personally I can’t stand it and what the bottle to be as close as to original as possible. But as long as it ain’t permanent than you can do whatever.


The problem is that some highlighted bottles ARE permanent.  I bought some where the highlighting couldn't even be tumbled off.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 22, 2020)

American said:


> How did you do that so neatly?  The highlighted bottles I have purchased look so sloppy.




I purchased a craft paint pen. It wipes off easily with nail polish remover. It's much easier to control a pen then a brush.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 22, 2020)

photolith said:


> On a side note looks like you have some cool civil war stuff. Is that a photo of devils den at Gettysburg?




Yes, Devils den, a Tyson stereoview. Those bullets you see are from locations such as Devils Den, the Wheatfield, the Peach Orchard, Picketts Charge, Fairfield road, Heths Ridge, Culps Hill, Little Round top, and some reserve areas. Some of those bullets were found by John Cullison, a few relics were part of the George Olligner collection, and most of them were found by Iva Rosensteel, and a few have been found by relic hunters from the outskirts.

I only have three Civil War era bottles, two of which were dug by my dad in a winter hut, and one which is a U.S.A. Hosp. Dept. bottle from the Baltimore Glassworks. I can't afford much else.


----------

